# What is "lateral" work?



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Okay so I must do it all the time without realising, but I have heard this term a few times and don't know what the definition is?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Lateral movements are any movements which involve the horse moving both forward and sideways at the same time (relative to the way the withers are pointing)- the leg yield is one of the first lateral movements most riders learn.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> Lateral movements are any movements which involve the horse moving both forward and sideways at the same time (relative to the way the withers are pointing)- the leg yield is one of the first lateral movements most riders learn.


Ah, I've done leg yielding many times!  What else is there?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Leg yielding is NOT a lateral movement. 

Yes, laterals involve the horse moving forwards and sideways, but they also require bend around the inside leg. 
Leg yield does not have bend. The horse's body remains straight, with a small amount of flexion against the direction of travel. It is however, a good prepatory movement towards laterals, and to encourage a connection from the inside hind to the outside rein.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kayty said:


> Leg yielding is NOT a lateral movement.
> 
> Yes, laterals involve the horse moving forwards and sideways, but they also require bend around the inside leg.
> Leg yield does not have bend. The horse's body remains straight, with a small amount of flexion against the direction of travel. It is however, a good prepatory movement towards laterals, and to encourage a connection from the inside hind to the outside rein.


So what movements would be?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Subbing......I'm a rider who goes by feel, I have a fair amount of knowledge, but was never schooled in these terms....as Kayty already knows!:lol: I feel like I should be paying her!!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

As far as other lateral movements:

Shoulder fore
Shoulder in
Haunches in (travers)
Haunches out (renvers)
Half pass
Pirouettes


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Muppetgirl said:


> Subbing......I'm a rider who goes by feel, I have a fair amount of knowledge, but was never schooled in these terms....as Kayty already knows!:lol: I feel like I should be paying her!!!


Just lost my job so ah... cough up please :lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Kayty said:


> Just lost my job so ah... cough up please :lol:


How about a painting?.....:lol:


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm.... I draw as well though. Come to South Aussie and teach me how to use those amazing oil sticks, then I'll consider it a fair trade off  
I'll even let you ride my little nutter, Spighi!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Kayty said:


> Hmmmmmmm.... I draw as well though. Come to South Aussie and teach me how to use those amazing oil sticks, then I'll consider it a fair trade off
> I'll even let you ride my little nutter, Spighi!


Can I bring my spurs? BAHAHAHAHA! :lol:


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Muppetgirl said:


> Can I bring my spurs? BAHAHAHAHA! :lol:


You're welcome to try :twisted:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Kayty said:


> You're welcome to try :twisted:


I got new ones ya know!!! :twisted:


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll be sure to bring the video camera - and the first aid kit  
I don't know how kindly my rather sensitive soul of a dumb blood will cope with big western spurs - you could try him in a shanked bit too, I think he'd really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Kayty said:


> I'll be sure to bring the video camera - and the first aid kit
> I don't know how kindly my rather sensitive soul of a dumb blood will cope with big western spurs - you could try him in a shanked bit too, I think he'd really appreciate it!!!


Haha no doubt! I just saw your pics of the 'sunset ride' wow it looks so nice and warm there! It's supposed to get to -15 here tonight.....I promise I will thaw out my spurs on the plane!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Surprisingly it was quite 'cold' the evening those photo's were taken - about 16C  
It was a balmy 36C yesterday though, lovely!!!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Google is your friend!

Lateral movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's actually a pretty good article. There's sub-articles for each movement as well.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> Google is your friend!
> 
> Lateral movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It's actually a pretty good article. There's sub-articles for each movement as well.


Thank you


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Kayty said:


> Leg yielding is NOT a lateral movement.


I suppose it depends on the particular school of dressage you're learning. There are many, many websites that describe leg yield as a lateral movement (including artofriding.com, sustainabledressage.com) and in books such as Equine Fitness, by Jec Ballou; though I know Kurd Albrecht Von Zeigner says it is not a lateral movement in his book, The Elements of Dressage (even though he also says that the horse should always be moving on a single track, like a train, unless doing lateral movements, which is a bit contradictory if leg yield is not a lateral movement)


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Fair enough - though lateral work is generally described as having bend. Leg yield has none. It is a stepping stone, a precurser to lateral movements so often gets lumped in as one when it is in fact not.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I think of leg yield as intro to laterals, just like intro level dressage is really just a good foundation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

